# Soybean rally



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have old crop a new crop beans to sell yet where do you think this recent soybean rallies headed is there still room for the bulls.....up


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I sold a very small amount if new beans on this raly. I guess I'm going to be a bull again this year. Maybe it will bite me. But still a ton of corn acres got planted. I think as a country we are ahead of the sechduel as far as planting goes, but around here hardly anyone has turned the wheel. It just takes a small dent in the national average to eat up our carryover. ive heard for months now the weather patterns are pointing to a hot and dry summer. On top of that Brazil has had very dry hot weather during pollination.

All this being said i,think they're is good profit at 10.15 beans. You'll never go broke locking in a profit. 3.7 corn doesn't get me real excited though.

As far as old beans I'd be tempted to sell. if we do get a bullish market I think it will take the dry weather of July. Depends if you want to take the risk and hold them that long


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

bbos2 said:


> All this being said i,think they're is good profit at 10.15 beans. You'll never go broke locking in a profit. 3.7 corn doesn't get me real excited though.


Reminds me of the story of a farmer working up his field, he turns up a bottle, he rubs the dirt off the bottle and out pops a genie. The genie tells him he has 3 wishes, the farmer asks for 500 bushels an acre for this years corn crop, genie says done. Farmer asks for $10 bushel corn this fall after his harvest is done, genie says done. Farmer says can I wait on the third wish, genie says OK, just rub the bottle again, when you are ready. A year goes by and farmer rubs the bottle, genie appears and ask farmer what his third wish is, farmer says I want corn at $10 a bushel. Genie says "I gave you that last year after your harvest was done". Farm replies, yea, you did, but this time I am going to sell!

IMHO, there is nothing wrong with selling at a profit.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I really like that joke. I think I would have sold more if I could buy on paper to protect me on the upside. Just not ready to,do that yet with my operation.

Just comes down to speculation. I'd say a week ago there was a lot of bears out there watching some analysts. If you look what is in front of you the market has no real reason to go up without speculation. Who knows we could be experiencing another record crop for the 4th year in row nothing yet says we won't. But seeing a 52 cent jump on soys last week says a lot about where the market could go if it does get a reason come summer. And once the funds get in it who knows what can happen.

Jmho as well. I'm sure we can look back on this in a few months and say what an idiot bbos was for not selling 50%. This is a good discussion to have when all I'm doing is sitting on my hands waiting for things to get fit to plant.


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

In farming and booking crops you have to find the price and spread that makes your business go

If your happy the day you book it never look back 
Your yr was a success and move on to the next crop.


----------

